# Hopeless! I tried a traditional.



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> Went to the indoor range and they had the traditional night. Went upstairs to the store and asked them if they had anything "heavy" enough for me to give it a try.
> 
> Old wise man strung up a recurve 65# at 27" and handed it to me. It truly was a lesson I'll never forget, because that bow kicked as a mule the first couple dozen arrows I shot, but then I fell in love. Disregarding the fact that at my DL (30") I was packing up close to 80# on it and that for the first 15 shots I was all over the place, as soon as my muscles warmed up a bit and my heart cooled down the experience was one to remember.
> 
> So, as the title puts it, I am hopelessly in love with traditional bows right now. Tried a longbow too, a mongolian ...I'm screwed. My wife's going to kill me.



It all depends on whether you are willing to devote as much to her as to archery.... Tall order, but you look cut out for the job:cheers:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you were pulling about about what the bow said in weight not 80 lbs.. your compound dl and recurve dl are about 2 inches shorter for recurve.. and bow goes up about 2 pounds per inch over marked dl. on average ... so if pulling 29 inches you were up 4 lbs only. way to much to start with .... even good shooters start at 35lbs to get form settled in .. just a thought...


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

here we go over bow!You can not talk about trade archery these days without everyone telling you no matter what weight your shooting your over bowed.The trend has gotten out of hand.If you want to shoot 35# great good for you I'm not going tell you you are underbowed.I started out shooting 50# and practiced hard every day and became pleased with my shooting I now shoot 66# for hunting and have no problem.Would some people be overbowing them selves at this weight?yes.But I wish the majority of the archery world would stop jumping to the conclusion without knowing the situation like in this case that because you shoot more than 45lbs you are automatically overbowed


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

mzw said:


> here we go over bow!You can not talk about trade archery these days without everyone telling you no matter what weight your shooting your over bowed.The trend has gotten out of hand.If you want to shoot 35# great good for you I'm not going tell you you are underbowed.I started out shooting 50# and practiced hard every day and became pleased with my shooting I now shoot 66# for hunting and have no problem.Would some people be overbowing them selves at this weight?yes.But I wish the majority of the archery world would stop jumping to the conclusion without knowing the situation like in this case that because you shoot more than 45lbs you are automatically overbowed



Thanks for this. I actually tried a lot of the ones present at the shoot. The closest one to mine was a longbow at 50# and a Mongolian at 45#. Longbow was butter and even the Mongolian I pulled back with thumb only, no ring. I'm not trying to be funny or anything, it's just "that easy" :lol3: to pull them back.

By the way, it was the old master shopekeeper that did the quick note on the bow being close to 80# at my draw, not me. I'm still new and learning. Will I buy the 65# as my first traditional? Absolutely not! Even if I liked the fact that I was actually able to do all that, I want to spend my time practicing, not working out with my bow. That being said, it will most likely be a 40-50# to start and work my way up to whatever I am/will be comfortable with.

I just enjoyed the experience, the feel of the wood, the form, the flight of the arrow. With my compound is swoosh, bam and then freaking breaking my back pulling the arrows out of the foam. With the traditional it was soft, gentle and refined, just like with a good woman that can kick like a mule when needed. 

Love at first sight :lol3:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh no...not traditional as well. LOL! $Kaching!$
Just kidding. It's all good!
I absolutely love shooting my recurve.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

mzw as stated the weight suggested was to start for form if you can shoot a 100 arrows without any pain what so ever then your good to go ... but put a target up at 20 yards and shoot 100 arrows .. and see if the groups stay together.in a 6 inch circle.. and I`m glad you are looking at a 40lb starter bow. trad is a very peaceful form of shooting.... the store owner was way out on his calculations .. ask any good trad shooter and they will give you the formula a pound a inch usually.. welcome aboard to the dark side lol lol


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

mzw said:


> here we go over bow!You can not talk about trade archery these days without everyone telling you no matter what weight your shooting your over bowed.The trend has gotten out of hand.If you want to shoot 35# great good for you I'm not going tell you you are underbowed.I started out shooting 50# and practiced hard every day and became pleased with my shooting I now shoot 66# for hunting and have no problem.Would some people be overbowing them selves at this weight?yes.But I wish the majority of the archery world would stop jumping to the conclusion without knowing the situation like in this case that because you shoot more than 45lbs you are automatically overbowed


Best I can tell, Marius is 6' 2" and 270 pounds of muscle. He really seems to be able to draw that kind of weight with ease...


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> Went to the indoor range and they had the traditional night. Went upstairs to the store and asked them if they had anything "heavy" enough for me to give it a try.
> 
> Old wise man strung up a recurve 65# at 27" and handed it to me. It truly was a lesson I'll never forget, because that bow kicked as a mule the first couple dozen arrows I shot, but then I fell in love. Disregarding the fact that at my DL (30") I was packing up close to 80# on it and that for the first 15 shots I was all over the place, as soon as my muscles warmed up a bit and my heart cooled down the experience was one to remember.
> 
> So, as the title puts it, I am hopelessly in love with traditional bows right now. Tried a longbow too, a mongolian ...I'm screwed. My wife's going to kill me.


Trad archery is great! Never have to worry if you forget your release! LOL. Shot recurve and built a few rock maple and glass longbows, which I still have and shoot. It always reminded me a little like golf, sometimes the short game was good, but the long game.. not so much, or vise a versa. Went from wheel bow to Trad, back to wheel bow. I found as long as I'm launching arrows it's all good. It's like apple pie and cheese cake, they both taste good!! Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Pierre Couture said:


> Best I can tell, Marius is 6' 2" and 270 pounds of muscle. He really seems to be able to draw that kind of weight with ease...


Now you're going to set some expectations from me. Maybe one of those ridiculous 100lbs traditional?!? I started going to the gym again, fine tuning the back and shoulders so that could be done in the near future :lol3:



Pierre Couture said:


> It all depends on whether you are willing to devote as much to her as to archery.... Tall order, but you look cut out for the job:cheers:


As much as I like my new toys I dare say they must be cold and uncomfortable to sleep with. Plus, she's the mother of my children so she wins by default. 

"Whipped" I think you guys call it, and I say that's my middle name. 



rdneckhillbilly said:


> Oh no...not traditional as well. LOL! $Kaching!$
> Just kidding. It's all good!
> I absolutely love shooting my recurve.


I believe you wholeheartedly Ron. Shooting that recurve was amazing. Now I just need to keep trying them until I find something that fits. Will definitely take my time with this one. 



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> mzw as stated the weight suggested was to start for form if you can shoot a 100 arrows without any pain what so ever then your good to go ... but put a target up at 20 yards and shoot 100 arrows .. and see if the groups stay together.in a 6 inch circle.. and I`m glad you are looking at a 40lb starter bow. trad is a very peaceful form of shooting.... the store owner was way out on his calculations .. ask any good trad shooter and they will give you the formula a pound a inch usually.. welcome aboard to the dark side lol lol


We shot for two hours or more. 5 arrows each time. Must have been more than 100 and the groups were not that beautiful but 90% of the time on target or within the 6" radius. The more I shot the smoother it got as I was warming up. Definitely looking for the 40/50 though for a starter. At the end of the night I felt my back muscles - those you forgot you ever had them - uttering some bad words at me. 



kiwitahi said:


> Trad archery is great! Never have to worry if you forget your release! LOL. Shot recurve and built a few rock maple and glass longbows, which I still have and shoot. It always reminded me a little like golf, sometimes the short game was good, but the long game.. not so much, or vise a versa. Went from wheel bow to Trad, back to wheel bow. I found as long as I'm launching arrows it's all good. It's like apple pie and cheese cake, they both taste good!! Enjoy the journey.


Thanks. Will do. Where in BC are you? I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> Now you're going to set some expectations from me. Maybe one of those ridiculous 100lbs traditional?!? I started going to the gym again, fine tuning the back and shoulders so that could be done in the near future :lol3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with "whipped" as my girlfriend is not into those practices... here we tend to say "T'es fait" (you're done) or "T'es cuit" (You are cooked) when it comes to those matters... :wink:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Pierre Couture said:


> I'm not familiar with "whipped" as my girlfriend is not into those practices... here we tend to say "T'es fait" (you're done) or "T'es cuit" (You are cooked) when it comes to those matters... :wink:


Et je suis tout cela en fait. :lol3:


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Traditional ain't no easy way bu it's a good way.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> Et je suis tout cela en fait. :lol3:


En effet... :chortle:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Pierre Couture said:


> En effet... :chortle:


Come on, give me a break. French is my 7th language for me. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Hell, yeah. No correcting people's spelling. French or not. Mod should know that...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I was not correcting him, his French was perfect. En effet means indeed.... :wink:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^:jaw: *backs out of the room, slooooooowly!*


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry, though you were correcting "en fait" to "en effet". So much for my 4 years of high school French in the late '60s - early '70s... I blame the education system. Tabarnouche.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Stash said:


> Sorry, though you were correcting "en fait" to "en effet". So much for my 4 years of high school French in the late '60s - early '70s... I blame the education system. Tabarnouche.


I blame you for being more interested in the French kissing part instead of the French grammar books :lol3:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> I blame you for being more interested in the French kissing part instead of the French grammar books :lol3:


Aren't we all more interested in that? :wink:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Pierre Couture said:


> Aren't we all more interested in that? :wink:


Of course we have a duty to "explore" and "perfect" or should I say "master" the technique. 

I guess I was just good at multitasking, or had a musical ear, because by the end of high school I was fluent in 5 languages, then acquired Spanish and lastly French. :cheers:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> Of course we have a duty to "explore" and "perfect" or should I say "master" the technique.
> 
> I guess I was just good at multitasking, or had a musical ear, because by the end of high school I was fluent in 5 languages, then acquired Spanish and lastly French. :cheers:


Good for you! There weren't that many languages around in my school (with the exception of Latin) but I'm always eager to learn more.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> Of course we have a duty to "explore" and "perfect" or should I say "master" the technique.
> 
> I guess I was just good at multitasking, or had a musical ear, because *by the end of high school I was fluent in 5 languages, then acquired Spanish and lastly French*. :cheers:


Marius that's impressive and like I said to you before....I am still string to master one language...Engrish...I mean English.


----------

